# Exam authorization notice



## Nashi (Oct 1, 2018)

Did anyone receive their October 2018 PE exam authorization yet?

I haven't received any emails or anything in the mail yet.


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 1, 2018)

When I log into MyNCEES website it says authorizations will be available 2 weeks prior to exam day.


----------



## Nashi (Oct 1, 2018)

yeah I saw that...just making sure. Was worried. I'm pretty sure I'm taking it at Pratt Institute in Brooklyn NY. I took the FE there in 2002 and I'm sure they are giving the PE there.


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 1, 2018)

When I click on the "______ area" next to "location" it gives me the exact address.


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 1, 2018)

Apparently I'm taking this exam at a historic college.  You can even book weddings and receptions there apparently.  It looks like the exam area is inside a beautiful cathedral...or dungeon depending on how the exam goes lol.


----------



## Nashi (Oct 1, 2018)

Yep, in NY they have (4) locations but only one NYC location and its Pratt. The thing that worries me is I heard they can change the location right before the exam. Hopefully that doesn't happen to me. Why don't they just give the address right there, instead you have to hit "New York City Area" link. I guess they do it because they can change the address.


----------



## Nashi (Oct 1, 2018)

haha dungeon. Pratt is no cathedral but I would've rather it be in Queens...better chance of getting parking there.

Getting to Pratt on the bqe is going to be so fun during rush hour.


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 1, 2018)

I would consider getting a hotel the night before the exam as close to the exam location as possible.  I've driven through Queens (over 10 years ago but still) and my commute (I'm in a different state than you) is 43 minutes away and I'm also considering a hotel.


----------



## Nashi (Oct 3, 2018)

yep did this. I was considering driving if it was in Qns but now that I see that it most likely will be in Brooklyn where the parking is worse I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## Workx (Oct 3, 2018)

I am also taking Oct 2018 in NYC. Haven't got confirmation notice yet.


----------



## a4u2fear (Oct 3, 2018)

they will come like they said, 2 weeks prior

i didn't struggle with the time allotted for the exam.  I finished an hour early both sessions and took a bathroom break for each (to relax).  I had checked over problems and looked ad nauseum for those I couldn't figure out and decided enough was enough.  

part of the reason I could go fast was being really good with my calculator and switching between polar and rectangular.  it saves soooooo much time and errors.  make sure you are a pro at this before you go.


----------



## Drewism (Oct 10, 2018)

Hey, guys. I just got my exam authorization notice today. The email was sent and its posted to your NCEES account. I am taking it in NYC as well at Pratt.


----------



## Nashi (Oct 11, 2018)

Yep...I got mine on myNCEES account as  well. I printed the information. That's also where I took the FE years ago...it was paper exam then. I heard its a computer exam now.


----------



## rmsg (Oct 11, 2018)

Nashi said:


> Did anyone receive their October 2018 PE exam authorization yet?
> 
> I haven't received any emails or anything in the mail yet.


I got it yesterday in email. Actually log on to your NCEES account and you will see a link to authorization document


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 12, 2018)

Yep got mine as well.


----------



## kshitijs13 (Oct 12, 2018)

Nashi said:


> Yep...I got mine on myNCEES account as  well. I printed the information. That's also where I took the FE years ago...it was paper exam then. I heard its a computer exam now.


@Nashi FE is computer based, not PE Power, that is still Paper


----------



## Nashi (Oct 12, 2018)

yes that's what I said...the FE I took years ago was a paper exam and today it is a computer based exam. Im glad the PE is not computer based. I prefer it paper.


----------

